# Need to buy a good cabinet under 3K with shipping included.....



## gaurav3282 (Aug 26, 2012)

I need to buy a new cabinet under 3K please suggest me some...


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 26, 2012)

NZXT Source ELite 210 for 2.6k.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2012)

Or, another option:
Bitfenix Marc Alpha @2.7K


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 27, 2012)

You have 3 choices:
Antec One S3
Bitfenix Merc Alpha
NZXT Source 210


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ what's the exact price of Antec One S3 and is there any cable management feature available ??


----------



## startrack (Aug 27, 2012)

Dear, Antec Ones3 is available in between INR .2800 to 2900/- and cable management facility is available there.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ Specification looks good.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2012)

@ *startrack * and *rocknrollasandy* - Thanks guys for the info ...


----------

